# Residence Permit?



## ferrad

I am traveling to London for 2 weeks, and I see in order to return to France, I need to show a Residence Permit. What is that?


----------



## Bevdeforges

A visa is a document that allows you to enter the country for a particular purpose and period of time. Once you are in said country you need a residence permit in order to stay there (i.e. to show that you are resident there). If you entered France on a visa, your visa in your passport, once validated (at arrival) serves as your "residence permit" (titre de séjour in French) for your first year in France. When you renew your titre de séjour at the end of your first year, you then get a "carte de séjour" which is a separate card documenting your residence in France.

If you became resident in France before Brexit, you may not have a carte de séjour (and in some cases may not have been able to get one). But I think British residents from pre-Brexit days now need to apply for a carte de séjour. If that is the case and you just haven't received your CDS yet, make sure you have a copy of whatever email or other document you have acknowledging the receipt of your application for the carte de séjour.


----------



## ferrad

Sorry maybe I wasn't specific enough. I am an Irish (so EU) citizen, and just arrived here and bought a house. No visa or permit required. No passport stamped. I just live here now. So I'm not sure what a Residence Permit is, in my situation.


----------



## EuroTrash

EU citizens don't need residence permits to enter EU countries.
What made you think you do?


----------



## ferrad

EuroTrash said:


> EU citizens don't need residence permits to enter EU countries.
> What made you think you do?


The BA Verifly App said so. Maybe it is assuming I am British.


----------



## EuroTrash

ferrad said:


> The BA Verifly App said so. Maybe it is assuming I am British.


Maybe so.
You'd think it would be smart enough to ask people what passport they are travelling on before telling them anything - seems kinda crucial to its function dealing with travellers crossing borders - rather than making assumptions (can apps make assumptions? it doesn't seem a very appish thing to do!)


----------



## ferrad

EuroTrash said:


> Maybe so.
> You'd think it would be smart enough to ask people what passport they are travelling on before telling them anything - seems kinda crucial to its function dealing with travellers crossing borders - rather than making assumptions (can apps make assumptions? it doesn't seem a very appish thing to do!)


I've noticed a lot of anomalies in the various apps one has to encounter during this covid time. I guess keeping software up to date with the continuous change of rules is not easy. Can't wait for this crap to end.


----------



## Bevdeforges

In theory at least, EU nationals in France need their own "national i.d." or a French carte de séjour to "prove" their right to live in France under the Freedom of Movement provisions. An Irish passport should be OK as would be an Irish national i.d. card (if they have one). In these times, I would also carry some sort of proof of residence if you have anything like that - though chances are you won't actually need to produce it to enter France. (I usually operate on the theory that if I have that "one extra" document with me, I'll never be asked for it. If I don't have it, I may wish I had brought it along.)


----------

